# WTB Parts for a 60's Huffy



## cmiconi (Sep 28, 2013)

*WTB Parts for a 60-63 Huffy Silver Jet / Silver King*

So, I bought this bike a couple of weeks ago and I want to get some parts now that I know what it is.

I'm currently looking for:


A correct chain guard
A correct tank with light.
A correct rack for the back, preferably with the light.

I know it's a long list but I'd like to start getting these things now as I get the money for them.  (Currently a college student so it might take awhile.)






Best,

-Chris


----------



## jd56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Chris, what's the first 2 digits of the serial number ( •H)??
The first digit number indicated what year...if for example it is a 6 then its a 1966.

Looks like you have a Silver Jet chromed framed tanklight bike.
But it could be a couple other models like a Coast King for example.
Did that tank come with the bike? 
If you have the Silver King then there are a number of missing items 
Front bezel with battery tray and then the switch correct which panel (dual switches)
rear rack with the book carrier and rear light assembly (very hard to find)
MO stamped rims
Rear Bendix hub (single red band)
Red and White pleated Persons seat
Chainguard
Correct pedals. 
The rear fender would have a bracket riveted to the top to mount the rear rack.
The front fender needs the plane ornament with the red tailfin jewel.

Here is a few pictures to help. The rear rack pictured is on my girls Silver King. But you need the same.













Here is a picture of the tailight assembly.

I do have another Silver jet that has a few of these parts. I rebuilding the one pictures but might sell this extra. But parts will be swapped from bike to the other before I let it go....the paint on the one I might let go is faded pretty much. There is a picture below of it.
But Im not ready to sell it yet.








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmiconi (Sep 29, 2013)

Jd,

I've been asked by a couple of people and I can't seem to find the serial number on this bike, which is really unusual to me.  Where is it located on your bike(s)?

As for the tank, it came with the bike but I have no clue if it's original or not.  It looks similar to the tank on yours but there are some differences.  Also, I took the tank apart and there was a switch and batter tray already inside the tank part.

As for buying your other set of parts, it depends on the cost.  I'm going to ASU right now for aerospace engineering so that's taking a good portion of my funds to keep up with what they want from me.  Also, I was thinking, would you also be up for a trade plus cash for those parts?  I'd be more than happy to trade off the parts I have on mine right now and throw down some money if I can get the correct parts.

Anyway, let me know where the serial number is on yours and I'll take a look at mine.  Also, I can post more photos if you want.

-Chris


----------



## cmiconi (Sep 29, 2013)

Also, still not sure it's a silver jet either.  Take a look at the frame where the top tube branches off and meets the bottom tube on both bikes.  The split part on yours go to the headtube while the split part on mine goes to the bottom tube.  Thoughts?

-Chris


----------



## cmiconi (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm, seen some other photos with the same frame and tank.  Looks like it's actually a 60's Huffy built Monark Silver King.  Which given the previous color of the tank, also make sense.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2013)

*Let me clean up this mess...*

jd56 maybe correct that this is a Silver Jet or Silver King (same difference, its all in the badges). Your bike though is an earlier frame style. jd's bikes are from 1964-1967 which feature the split twin arch frame with the plastic bullets in the tubes. Yours is a 1963 or earlier frame. In 1960 and 1961, Huffy had another chromed-framed bike called the "Tempest" as well. Sadly, your bike is cobbled together and missing almost every original piece and there is no way to tell if this was a Tempest, Silver Jet, or Silver King and it probably doesn't matter. As a college student myself, I would suggest just rebuilding this bike as you like and forget trying to put it back to correct specifications as you will have far more money and time invested in it. Trust me, many of these parts are very time consuming to find and are often broken or missing even on very nice, low mileage bikes.

The headlight and tailight bezels NEVER fit right, and even from the factory they fit too tight. The big cats at Huffman were idiots to make the light bezels out of plastic and even more so for using only two screws at the top (when in 1964-1967, all tanks had four holes they could use) . The weight of the batteries and the road shock from riding cracked and broke these parts (especially headlights) soon after they were new. Only a few were made of metal and I've only ever seen them on girls bikes. The tail lights weren't as bad but were still way to tight fitting and are even harder to find since only a handful of models were equipped with them.

Another piece you'll have trouble finding is the plastic fender ornament. 1964-1967 models were again broken soon after they were new especially since boys often throw their bikes down into the ground! as soon as the forks turned 360 degrees and went under the frame, the ornament was toast. 1960-1963 versions weren't much better.

Also, the battery trays tended to rust out since the batteries were left inside for half a century. even the most seemingly solid ones will be full of holes when you grind out the rust. The tailight trays were built by Delta and fit the Murray-built bikes as well so you'll be competeing fiercely with those guys too.

to piece this back together you'll be looking about two years worth of time (maybe more) to find everything and probably $300-$400 if you want the best parts.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2013)

I looked at your bike again and the only thing original here is the frame, crank, chainring, bars, and maybe the seat post. The wheels are lowrider-style aftermarkets, pedals are modern BMX, the seat is a repop cruiser saddle, and the fenders are '80s era wald repops. The chaingaurd and tank are from a Rollfast.


----------



## cmiconi (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey, thanks for all the help.  At this point I'm not going to go all original on it, I plan on keeping the wheels if I can get a new hub.  I would like to get the correct chain guard for it and eventually repaint it to look right.  I would also like to get a rack for the back, hopefully the right one but we'll see if I can find one for it, and I would like to get the right tank/light if possible.  Right now, I really don't care about the ornament as I plan on keeping the current fenders.  I may also switch out the seat and grips depending on what color the rack and tank are.

But for right now it's nice to know what I have and what direction to go in.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2013)

cmiconi said:


> Hey, thanks for all the help.  At this point I'm not going to go all original on it, I plan on keeping the wheels if I can get a new hub.  I would like to get the correct chain guard for it and eventually repaint it to look right.  I would also like to get a rack for the back, hopefully the right one but we'll see if I can find one for it, and I would like to get the right tank/light if possible.  Right now, I really don't care about the ornament as I plan on keeping the current fenders.  I may also switch out the seat and grips depending on what color the rack and tank are.
> 
> But for right now it's nice to know what I have and what direction to go in.




If you want a Huffy rack you may need to replace the rear fender with the correct one since the originals have the rack mounting bracket and plate rivited to them.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 23, 2013)

*parts*

I know you sent me some messages and for some reason I couldn't find them, regarding parts for your bike.
I will mention if there anyone who knows these bikes and it's correctness it is classicfan1. He is the guru on these middleweights....any many others.

The rear fender is exclusive to these Monark and Huffy made middleweights with this style rear rack and tailih=ght assy.
 here is a picture of the rear fender rear rack mount that is riveted to the fender.






I have not forgotten about the parts you need and once I determine which will be replacing / swapping my other Silver Jet I will let you know. 
However it would be cheaper if I sell you the complete bike with all the correct parts.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 23, 2013)

If you do change the seat, I would be interested if it's not too dear and in good shape underneath.


----------



## cmiconi (Oct 23, 2013)

The person I bought the bike seat had just put it on there so it's brand new.  For right now I'm probably going to keep the seat though as it's really comfortable.  Also for anyone else that has the parts listed in my first post I'm still looking to buy them.


----------

